# Rush Run Lake, Had Fun but yet was Stunned



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Went to Rush Run this past Sunday from 4:00 to 9:30 pm. Had a great time. This is quickly becoming my favorite spot to relax. I didn't catch that record bass everyone is talking about, but I did catch a stocker trout, two BIG gills and 3 or 4 dinky bass. Don't worry, I left them there all in good shape for you to catch.

Unfortunately, the end of the evening left me a bit stunned and I wanted to ask your opinion. As I was loading my kayak, a very friendly yet mangy stray dog approached me. There was no collar or tags. It was obviously out of place and was either lost or abandoned. It most definitely had been a house dog and certainly wasn't a hunting dog. This dog was a coyote's idea of Thanksgiving dinner. 

As I continued to pack up, an "official" wildlife management truck pulled up and parked for ten minutes or so. The dog also approached that truck. Now I know these employees aren't dog wardens but I certainly believed that whomever was in the truck would check this dog out for id or something and address the situation. Though there was no way the individual driving this truck could not have seen this dog, he/she didn't even bother to get out. 

To make a long story short, the dog came back to me after the truck left. I couldn't help myself. I opened my door and allowed the stray to jump in. Once home, my wife gave him a bath and a place to sleep. He spent most of Monday at the vet gettiing treated. The vet commented what great condition, excluding the mange, he was in, considering what he had been through. 

Well, I certainly don't need another dog. I have always considered myself a one dog man and my beagle is less than thrilled with our new guest. Regardless, I am committed to getting this dog back on his feet and into good shape. 

Here's my question to you folks, shouldn't this wildlife area employee have taken a greater role in addressing this issue? Would he or she have done the same if this had been a hunting dog? Is this not part of their job?


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have NO experience or knowledge on what proper procedure is, but my $.02 is that they should have done something. Regardless, big kudos to you for your efforts. I am like you in that I'm a one dog household - although I've handled and found homes for several strays - and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Got a before and after pic of the dog! I'd like to see how much you got him cleaned up


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

what kind of Dog is it?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

What was he supposed to do?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank God for people like you!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

is it possible that the wo thought it might have been your dog since it was hanging around you and it sounds like you were the only one in that particular area at the time?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Another possibility, the warden recognized the dog as being from a local home, and you took someone&#8217;s dog.


> Is this not part of their job?


No, it's not. I'm not sure why you think it is.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Another possibility, the warden recognized the dog as being from a local home, and you took someones dog.


i knew i forgot something


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

About 6 years ago, I went to Rush Run to fish for Trout. 
As always - I took my Golden Retriever "Tessie", with me. 

During the course of the afternoon - I noticed a very hyper pup (English Pointer) entertaining herself getting tidbits of food from
all of the bank fishermen. 

A local told me the speedy pup was just to fast to catch, and had been there for a week, or more. 

Well to make a long story short, she followed my golden up into 
the back seat of my car. 

The state guy said, "She is now yours, congratulations!!!"

Now, when I sit down, or lay down, she is right beside me! 

When the kids are playing outside, she is whining to go out!

She is the most gentle, and playfull dog, I've ever seen!

"So sir, congratulations, she's yours!"


----------



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

In case anyone from this original post still sees this message, I just wanted to let you know, Ben, just passed away early yesterday morning at home. He was a very good dog and excellent companion to my wife. Rest assured, he lived a life suited for a king. Daily walks and subsequent wagon rides after he lost use of his back legs last spring. We're both very sad but know he lived a good life after getting off to a rough start in life before choosing me as his caretaker that Sunday evening. I've attached a picture of Ben with his sister Kirby from better times in 2013.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Opiedog said:


> In case anyone from this original post still sees this message, I just wanted to let you know, Ben, just passed away early yesterday morning at home. He was a very good dog and excellent companion to my wife. Rest assured, he lived a life suited for a king. Daily walks and subsequent wagon rides after he lost use of his back legs last spring. We're both very sad but know he lived a good life after getting off to a rough start in life before choosing me as his caretaker that Sunday evening. I've attached a picture of Ben with his sister Kirby from better times in 2013.


im really sorry to hear that. You gave that dog a great life to live. be proud of that and all the memories you had made with him.


----------

